
What is the NuttX RTOS and why should you care? - kungfudoi
http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/say-what-/4458729/What-is-the-NuttX-RTOS-and-why-should-you-care-
======
bluejekyll
I'm personally really excited for TockOS. I'd love to start seeing some
comparisons of these new embedded OSes.

